# Music to my eyes



## A2TED (May 7, 2020)

Am I the first person to find a whole cello in the woods? Let me know below. So bizarre!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 7, 2020)

A2TED said:


> Am I the first person to find a whole cello in the woods? Let me know below. So bizarre!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't look whole. Probably needs to be tuned. Looks like half the bottles i dug the other day! LOL! That is a weird one, kind of like myself...very unique. A2TED Thanks for the post. ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## A2TED (May 7, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Doesn't look whole. Probably needs to be tuned. Looks like half the bottles i dug the other day! LOL! That is a weird one, kind of like myself...very unique. A2TED Thanks for the post. ROBBYBOBBY64



Glad you liked it Robby. The other half of the cello actually slid down the hill it is on, but I didn’t get a photo of it. I might just go back and take it, perhaps that nice wood can somehow be salvaged even if it’s wet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 7, 2020)

See what you can do. I don't know what type of wood it is made of. It might crack or warp. I know it is thin. Good luck my friend! ROBBYBOBBY64 Over and out!


----------



## sandchip (May 10, 2020)

More than likely spruce.


----------

